# Hop Rhizome Ebay Madness



## fraser_john (30/6/08)

Argh, the world has gone made!

Last year I got two rhizomes from Cannabacea for $25 each!

I was watching one pair of rhizomes on ebay and got the alert that they had sold for $98!!!!

Thinking that the "hop shortage" has made people more desperate than they should be! Everyone should be using an eBay SNIPE service such as Gixen to stop the prices from escalating so far/fast, it avoids the "heat of the moment" bidding! No affiliation, just an active user.


----------



## Fents (30/6/08)

i dont think its the shortage at all. i reckon its just the "cool and hip" thing to be doing right now if your a home brewer. heaps more people know about growing hops this year.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (30/6/08)

It does seem to be out of control

Maybe prices are following oil prices - dunno...

But ebay always seems to sell things at highly inflated prices - perhaps bidders have more cents than sense - But I'm continually amazed at some the final prices of some auctions I watch

Cheers


----------



## eric8 (30/6/08)

I was watching that one as well, and was VERY surprised at how much it ended up selling for. 

I don't think that using a snipe would have made much difference, as that winning bidder would have had that price in their max bid. 

You would certainly want that rhizome to yield a lot of cones to get your monies worth.


----------



## fraser_john (30/6/08)

eric8 said:


> You would certainly want that rhizome to yield a lot of cones to get your monies worth.



Right!! $45 would buy half a kilo of the same off Ross, and I am sure you could work a deal with him for half a kilos worth of each cascade and chinook. Be a couple of years supply, depending on how many APA's you brew.


----------



## hairofthedog (30/6/08)

you recon $98.00 is pricey i just had a look on ebay & some nut paid $168.00 + $9.00 delivery :lol: for a cascade & hersbrucker & from what i have read aussie grown cascade tastes heaps different to the usa cascade were use to


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (30/6/08)

fraser_john said:


> Argh, the world has gone made!
> 
> Last year I got two rhizomes from Cannabacea for $25 each!
> 
> I was watching one pair of rhizomes on ebay and got the alert that they had sold for $98!!!!




No offence but I find even paying $25 for a rhizome a litle rich. Recently went and saw GMK and dug up one of his that he could not get to grow. The rhizome was around two-three years old and he said have it!! Would be at least enough there for 4-6 seperate rhizomes. But I suppose it is a sellers market. Fancy some nutter :wacko: paying $100+

BYB


----------



## Kleiny (30/6/08)

Been watching all the rhizomes on ebay for a while as i would like some but the prices are ridiculous
over$50 for one and close to $100 for two doesn;t look like i will be growing hops this year


----------



## drsmurto (30/6/08)

Got a free POR rhizome from Wally at the case swap last year. Took it out of its pot yesterday to plant in the ground and its the size of a soccer ball with literally dozens and dozens of roots and shoots going everywhere.

Could split it and sell/swap and make money or keep it all to myself and have kgs of POR flowers....... 

All mine.

I have been amazed at the prices as well. As others have said, the prices dont seem to be justifiable as bulk purchasing of hops is cheaper thru the sponsors. And you get a wide variety of hops rather than large amounts of one.

I wonder if we will see hop flowers on ebay before too long ........


----------



## domonsura (30/6/08)

I won't be buying any this year......full stop. This price escalation ending starts with the consumers drawing the line somewhere. Fraser John and Eric have it on the button - there is a point of diminishing returns where you are better off to just buy the hops and forgo the drama of trying to grow them....(not that we all buy them to just get the hops, but growing them was always a luxury......)

What a shame...

Empasises the importance of what Wally did last year....SHARING....(Cheers Wally, you're a legend  ) If I have any spare whan I get to doing mine, I will be sharing, _not selling._


----------



## fraser_john (30/6/08)

domonsura said:


> Empasises the importance of what Wally did last year....SHARING....(Cheers Wally, you're a legend  ) If I have any spare whan I get to doing mine, I will be sharing, _not selling._



Absolutely agree, next winter I am going to dig up my tett and goldings and split off some rhizomes and offer them for free via this site. Its the only way that I can see of achieving my own goal of brewing my own beer with having my own hand involved in as many parts of it as possible! It is a luxury to grow your own, but I love my vegie garden, native garden, orchard and vineyard as much as my beer and I really want to be able to grow at least 6 varieties, but I guess its gonna have to wait till we can swap freely a bit more


----------



## kirem (30/6/08)

domonsura said:


> I won't be buying any this year......full stop. This price escalation ending starts with the consumers drawing the line somewhere. Fraser John and Eric have it on the button - there is a point of diminishing returns where you are better off to just buy the hops and forgo the drama of trying to grow them....(not that we all buy them to just get the hops, but growing them was always a luxury......)
> 
> What a shame...
> 
> Empasises the importance of what Wally did last year....SHARING....(Cheers Wally, you're a legend  ) If I have any spare whan I get to doing mine, I will be sharing, _not selling._



Absolutely and give it a couple of months and I will be doing what I have done in the past and giving away slices of spare rhizomes for the cost of postage.

Shame on that particular ebay seller that took a slice of rhizome from a previous sharing giveaway and started a business from that.

Anyone considering purchasing rhizomes at these crazy prices please wait and see what I have to offer soon. I will endeavour to share my collection fairly and evenly and burst this little bubble.


----------



## eric8 (30/6/08)

kirem said:


> Shame on that particular ebay seller that took a slice of rhizome from a previous sharing giveaway and started a business from that.
> 
> Anyone considering purchasing rhizomes at these crazy prices please wait and see what I have to offer soon. I will endeavour to share my collection fairly and evenly and burst this little bubble.



I agree that it is a shame, but certainly not all his fault if someone wants to pay $100 +.

I will certainly be waiting to see if you split some rhizomes Kirem, especially if you have some Cascade.

Cheers


----------



## hairofthedog (30/6/08)

yep its a shame when you need to bend over your fellow home brewers to make a buck especially as its a member doing it thankfully not all your members are like this ( i brought 2 19lt kegs off mischa on the weekend for $50 the pair if he had put them on ebay instead of ahb im sure hed have got more)


----------



## Sprungmonkey (30/6/08)

Anyone wanta swap any rhizomes for some yeast slants (San Fransisco Lager, Mexican Lager, soon I will also have- Californian Ale, Edinburgh Ale) - all propigated from Whitelabs yeasts.


----------



## HoppingMad (30/6/08)

Dr Smurto, 

If you have spare POR you'd be interested to know that last week some nutter paid $87 for one Pride of Ringwood. Nice hop and all for CUB style bevvies and the odd addition to a stout, but I dunno - wouldn't get me paying that.

Hopper


----------



## ~MikE (30/6/08)

you know, if you really wanted to sop the ebay overpriced selling sham, flood the supply. nearly everyone here seems to have some rhizomes. just add a max bid of say $25 (or whatever's fair) with a note in there somewhere stating that any more is just a rip off.

but yeah, i just started growing this year. i will definitly be spreading the love later


----------



## sponge (30/6/08)

This is slightly off topic but still ebay and homebrewing relevant...


Before i got my bench capper, i was watching a few on ebay, and a SECOND HAND automatica sold for something like $60-65 excluding postage

I ended up getting mine for $46 ($50 minus a staff discount because one of my friends works at kmart) ... brand new of course

I'm pretty sure half the people using ebay just assume that it's always cheaper to buy on there, no matter what it is they're buying....

Anyways, thats me done, back to rhizome talk! 


Sponge


----------



## Sprungmonkey (30/6/08)

+1 sponge - or they are lazy and can't be arsed looking around -- or love the ebay buying thrill (or something like that)


----------



## braufrau (30/6/08)

wally said:


> DrSmurto, that's good news. I was wondering how all the hops were going.
> 
> Wally



Mine's fine .. but I planted it in the ground straight away. No flowers but I'm betting it will shoot away come spring.
BTW - anyone got space saving tips for growing hops?
With the cluster and POR on the fence, that's it for me unless I can think of somewhere else to put them without ruining the garden. I thought about growing them upto the eaves on the north side, but that side of the house is a narrow path and the fence will shade them for the first 6 feet or so.


----------



## Barramundi (30/6/08)

for those wanting to buy , theres always guys on the forum selling them at reasonable prices ... i just got 4 in the post from Gryphon Brewing for $105 delivered ..theyre not a massive rhizome like some being sold on ebay but they will grow all the same ....

another one selling them on here is gilbrew , and many others offering swaps ..


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (30/6/08)

If there is anyone like me and they are starting for the first time, see if you can pick up a freebie. Hops from what I have read can be a bit fiddly if your geographics are not right. 

BYB


----------



## AndrewQLD (30/6/08)

I fail to see anything wrong with what this particular Ebay seller has done. The items were listed at a reasonable starting price so he wasn't taking advantage or ripping anyone off.

To me the ones at fault are the bidders, if they are too silly to realise they are paying too much then it's their problem and the sellers good fortune to boot.

And why the hell should the seller offer his items to other homebrewers on this site first or give them away for that matter, surely he or she is entitled to make a few bucks if they can.

I'd be very surprised if anyone here would be prepared to "stop the bidding" on an item they were selling on ebay because they were going to make a killing on the auction. It would be different if the Rhyzomes were listed with a starting bid of $98.00, but they weren't

Andrew


----------



## hairofthedog (30/6/08)

i think the fact be was orignally given the rhizomes through this site for free may have something to do with it

& i personlly think its not within the spirit of what this site all about but then thats just IMO


----------



## AndrewQLD (30/6/08)

I have given away many things over the years here on AHB as have many others and I could care less what happens to them when they leave my hands.

The spirit of this site is what you give to it, not what you expect from it.

Andrew


----------



## hairofthedog (30/6/08)

without being rude andrew you sound like the type of bloke that would sell rhizomes on ebay


----------



## AndrewQLD (30/6/08)

hairofthedog said:


> without being rude andrew you sound like the type of bloke that would sell rhizomes on ebay



And why not?


----------



## hairofthedog (30/6/08)

good luck with your next auction i for one wont be bidding


----------



## Barramundi (30/6/08)

my policy is to only sell what youve paid for in the first place , dont sell what ya didnt pay for ....
ive paid for my rhizomes so in my book im free to do with them what i please, not that i intend to sell them anyway i just wanna grow them ...


----------



## mika (30/6/08)

I'm with Andrew, the market has caused the silly prices, not the seller. There's many business around that make a living from getting something cheap and selling it for a lot more. I don't necessarily agree 100% with what the seller's doing, but it's better than him just sitting on them, or letting them rot in the ground.


----------



## teitan (30/6/08)

newbie here, been lurking for ages, only done about a dozen or so k&k brews. I too would have like to try and grow hops myself in the interets of DIY only downside is living on brisbane but afterall that is what homebrew is all about. Hopefully it will all settle down as more are available hope it's better next year for hop availablity


----------



## Batz (30/6/08)

hairofthedog said:


> without being rude andrew you sound like the type of bloke that would sell rhizomes on ebay




If I had some I'll be chucking them on ebay

Batz


----------



## kirem (30/6/08)

mika said:


> I'm with Andrew, the market has caused the silly prices, not the seller. There's many business around that make a living from getting something cheap and selling it for a lot more. I don't necessarily agree 100% with what the seller's doing, but it's better than him just sitting on them, or letting them rot in the ground.



I didn't know he was starting a business, that is the main point. A lot brewers missed out because he took a giveaway and started a business. If I had of known, then he would have been last on the list. He didn't get all his hops from me, but he did get cascade, chinook and victoria and he always intended to start a business.

I don't want much from my giveaways, only that the favour be passed along to other AHBers with the hope that one day you only have to ask the question and someone will have a rhizome that they are willing to give you for cost of postage.

another ebayer Lochrockingbeers and I have swapped rhizomes a number times and I knew he was going to sell, but I swapped with him, it wasn't a giveaway and I benefited.

Maybe I am misguided or ignorant of other people's values, but I just didn't expect people to behave like this. 

I don't expect my rant/whinge on here will effect his business this year and I don't have enough giveaways to make a dent this year. But I will do something about it, look out next season, I am going into full swing propagating and all will be given away on here for the cost of postage. At the moment, supply and demand are in his favour. His business model is about to go tits up!


----------



## kirem (30/6/08)

Batz said:


> If I had some I'll be chucking them on ebay
> 
> Batz



this is a good way to make a list of AHBers blackbanned from giveaways. Anyone else want to step forward?


----------



## johnno (30/6/08)

haha

this is nuts.
I just pot a few rhizomes and offer up for free pickup. Sorry i'm too lazy to post.

cheers
johnno


----------



## AndrewQLD (30/6/08)

kirem said:


> this is a good way to make a list of AHBers blackbanned from giveaways. Anyone else want to step forward?



Hey Kirem, I'm sorry you feel shafted but that's going a bit too far.
You gave some rhizomes to a brewer ( very generously too) who has planted, cultivated, pruned, dug up, spilt up and now has put them on ebay to sell, nothing wrong with that. You should feel happy that you helped someone go one step further.

I remember a brewday at the Batz cave, every one in attendance went home with at least 1 hop cutting.

The day AHB members get blackband by other members will be a sad one on this forum indeed.
Like I said before "
The spirit of this site is what you give to it, not what you expect from it."



Andrew


----------



## bradsbrew (30/6/08)

If someone wants to pay $98 bucks for a coupla rhizomes then half the sellers luck. 
I personally bought some chinook zomes from Gilbrew for alot less and got some fresh flowers to boot. They might not even grow in my garden but that is my choice to buy and give it a go.
Did the seller sell them to someone from this forum? 
Lets just hope the seller spends his $98 bucks with one of the sponsors eh.


----------



## Quintrex (30/6/08)

I just hope with all the new-found interest in growing hops that it will stimulate the hop plant trade and we may in a few years be seeing new varieties that have successfully been imported, mainly because the demand we are seeing gives people confidence that it is worth there while putting into the industry. I for one can't wait to see some of the varieties available overseas available over here.

While it sucks in the meantime for those who want to get growing, i think next year will be a different story.

Q


----------



## kirem (30/6/08)

AndrewQLD said:


> The day AHB members get blackband by other members will be a sad one on this forum indeed.
> Like I said before "
> The spirit of this site is what you give to it, not what you expect from it."
> 
> Andrew



your right Andrew, I am very frustrated that someone has a made a mockery of sharing and this forum and AHBers aren't what it used to be.


----------



## MarkEinOz (30/6/08)

I have to agree with Andrew, but then I sell a few when I have them every second year or so! Mind you at $13 a throw - I aint making diddly profit, but it allows me to buy some new bit of brewing kit. This year my profits will go towards a new kettle. I think the question is - what is reasonable?

I like to keep it nominal, and relative to what our northern hemisphere brethren pay at, for instance, freshhops or northern brewer - around US$8-9. I think that is a bargain price and a modest return for your efforts.

Having said that, you are well within you rights to personally feel jipped if someone is flogging off what you gave in good faith though. But, so what. The value of anything is what people WANT to pay. That is a free market I suppose.

It may be poor form, but then, some might also say that owning a online brew store and being really active in brewing forums is also a bit dodgy. Me, I dont care, and why should you, as we are operating as a supportive community overall, full stop. 

The charlatans stand out like dogs balls and in the end disappear because the community finds them out and refuse to deal with them. The Karma Brewbus will always hunt you down sooner or later.  

Anyway, enough from me.


----------



## hairofthedog (30/6/08)

kirem i totally agree grow it for the passion not for the profit


----------



## hairofthedog (30/6/08)

markeinoz $13 is a great price that nobody could complain about


----------



## Batz (30/6/08)

kirem said:


> this is a good way to make a list of AHBers blackbanned from giveaways. Anyone else want to step forward?



Nice to know I am on your black banned list kirem

Perhaps I should have read the post better but I thought it was about people selling hops on ebay and I can't see a problem with that.No I don't agree with people getting hops given to them and then reselling them.Not that I'll ever get any from you as I am back banned <_< 


Batz


----------



## kirem (30/6/08)

hairofthedog said:


> markeinoz $13 is a great price that nobody could complain about



Agree totally and probably what Stewart used to sell them for was on the high side but still fair, but $100...come on....


----------



## kabooby (30/6/08)

Maybe Ebay should set up a feature called the "MAX buy price" first person to bid to that amount wins  

Kabooby


----------



## kirem (30/6/08)

Batz said:


> Nice to know I am on your black banned list kirem
> 
> Perhaps I should have read the post better but I thought it was about people selling hops on ebay and I can't see a problem with that.No I don't agree with people getting hops given to them and then reselling them.Not that I'll ever get any from you as I am back banned <_<
> 
> ...



I apologise Batz.

I can't see a problem with selling hops either and I think we agree on the values of taking a giveaway and then reselling rhizomes at ridiculous prices.

consider yourself removed my BACK banned list


----------



## AndrewQLD (30/6/08)

kirem said:


> Agree totally and probably what Stewart used to sell them for was on the high side but still fair, but $100...come on....



And I agree with you here too Kirem, but this thread was about a seller on ebay, not a seller on AHB which it seems to have been turned to. Like I said, if he was offering them here for $98.00 he would get my thumbs down, but he offered them on ebay for 99 cents and some fools bid up to $98.00 then half his luck.

I just hope, given the amount of brewers here offering them cheaply or for nix, that someone here wasn't a winning bidder with sour grapes  .

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## braufrau (30/6/08)

kabooby said:


> Maybe Ebay should set up a feature called the "MAX buy price" first person to bid to that amount wins
> 
> Kabooby




its called the "buy now" price.


----------



## domonsura (30/6/08)

MarkEinOz said:


> It may be poor form, but then, some might also say that owning a online brew store and being really active in brewing forums is also a bit dodgy.



:icon_offtopic: 

Really...  ...people really think making an effort and putting all your time, money and resources into making/finding products suitable for use in this hobby and then making them available while at the same time as sharing everything you've learnt along the way...makes a retailer dodgy...... damn...and here I thought I was sharing my favourite hobby with like minded people and hopefully providing some products/services that might not otherwise be available.......WOW. I'm dodgy!

Maybe I should shut shop and go sell secondhand cars .....:lol:


----------



## Nedelz (30/6/08)

I totally agree with Andrew, they're only worth what the buyer will pay. Simple as that.

But remember if you give something away, with no conditions, that's it! It's no longer your property. You have no control over what said person does with it. 

It is not ethical, or in fact a very low act of that person to then go an sell it. You do however have control whether or not you deal/talk/give to this person in the future at all. 

There is no point bitching about how hard done by you were over a forum to everyone else, because it isn't going to get you anywhere. If anything it is only continuing the negative shit that is being propagated from this event, and making this place become a less attractive place for people to come and talk homebrew, and seek advice.


I don't normally post, but there have been a lot of negative posts on here lately, and it was about time someone said something.

Cheers!

P.S This is not totally aimed at you kirem.

P.P.S I am not the ebay seller, or in anyway affiliated with this person. In fact I don't even know who he is.


----------



## MarkEinOz (30/6/08)

Hang on there Domonsura, that is exactly what I was talking about - IT DOESNT MATTER that you have a webstore, because you actively participate and hold up your COMMUNITY.

It mightn't have sounded like it, but I was actually endorsing you.

Well done! You're tops! ;-)







domonsura said:


> :icon_offtopic:
> 
> Really...  ...people really think making an effort and putting all your time, money and resources into making/finding products suitable for use in this hobby and then making them available while at the same time as sharing everything you've learnt along the way...makes a retailer dodgy...... damn...and here I thought I was sharing my favourite hobby with like minded people and hopefully providing some products/services that might not otherwise be available.......WOW. I'm dodgy!
> 
> Maybe I should shut shop and go sell secondhand cars .....:lol:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (30/6/08)

My only thought on this matter is there are retailers that make money from the AHB community (me and others) and there are those that put some money back into the site, IE sponsors (me and others).If we didnt make a profit then we cant put money back in to this site.I can see where people get pissed off seeing Rhizomes selling for big bucks but there is not much you can do about controlling an open market, ask OPEC.Best you can do is show your support to the people that support this site.And we are usually cheaper! Sorry all sold out of rhizomes."Stop bitch'n and start grow'n".Next year I expect to see free flowers for all. :beer: I have started my own garden with 4 different hops.What are you doing? Hop plant register any one? My 2 cents.
GB


----------



## NeilArge (30/6/08)

hairofthedog said:


> you recon $98.00 is pricey i just had a look on ebay & some nut paid $168.00 + $9.00 delivery :lol: for a cascade & hersbrucker & from what i have read aussie grown cascade tastes heaps different to the usa cascade were use to


You blokes are not far wrong. Just got the email to let me know that my extravagant bid on that same batch of rhizomes of $30 had been blown out of the water for nearly $200. Perhaps there was something in them things that I just didn't know.....Jack's magic bean or something?

Fresh hop pellets from Ross for me  

ToG


----------



## poppa joe (30/6/08)

Going for a BUS Tour to Tassie in October......

Where can you get Rhizomes over there ....????

Cheers 
PJ


----------



## domonsura (30/6/08)

MarkEinOz said:


> Hang on there Domonsura, that is exactly what I was talking about - IT DOESNT MATTER that you have a webstore, because you actively participate and hold up your COMMUNITY.
> 
> It mightn't have sounded like it, but I was actually endorsing you.
> 
> Well done! You're tops! ;-)



I know mate i know you weren't having a go, I was just being a smartass. Couldn't help myself....sorry bout that


----------



## dj1984 (30/6/08)

im not too happy about the rhizome situation i have a massive back yard that i planned to grown hops in and now it has no use ohh well maby next year but i aint paying $100 each no way


----------



## dj1984 (30/6/08)

im not fussed mate what i get i should say IF i get some


----------



## HoppingMad (1/7/08)

Barramundi said:


> for those wanting to buy , theres always guys on the forum selling them at reasonable prices ... i just got 4 in the post from Gryphon Brewing for $105 delivered ..theyre not a massive rhizome like some being sold on ebay but they will grow all the same ....
> 
> another one selling them on here is gilbrew , and many others offering swaps ..



Gryphon practically out - one or two left according to their email today. Picked up two which are hopefully coming my way soon. Sure is a tight market out there. 

To all those still looking for them I reckon some of the comments here are spot on- ebay is a nonsense and so are their prices. Rhizomes will be available from like-minded brewers through to August with any luck. Just keep your eyes peeled and you'll pick some up.

Hopper.


----------



## HoppingMad (1/7/08)

HoppingMad said:


> Gryphon practically out - one or two left according to their email today. Picked up two which are hopefully coming my way soon. Sure is a tight market out there.
> 
> To all those still looking for them I reckon some of the comments here are spot on- ebay is a nonsense and so are their prices. Rhizomes will be available from like-minded brewers through to August with any luck. Just keep your eyes peeled and you'll pick some up.
> 
> Hopper.


Sorry - just read back on last page - Gryphon are out of them. Sorry as a newbie I have to read all the posts before commenting first!


----------



## fraser_john (1/7/08)

Gryphon Brewing actually had not such a bad idea back a few posts ago, a "hop register", maybe one of the people that manage this forum can check to see if there is some method of building one, kinda like the RecipeDB where people can register what hops they are growing and have a check box next to it whether they have any rhizomes available, cost, postage etc?


----------



## MVZOOM (1/7/08)

I'd really love to plant some Rhizomes, although they don't seem to be popular in Sydney? If I got some, I'd be happy to grow then share them.


----------



## eric8 (1/7/08)

MVZOOM said:


> I'd really love to plant some Rhizomes, although they don't seem to be popular in Sydney? If I got some, I'd be happy to grow then share them.



Mike I might be able to give you one, although not sure which it is.

Duff kindly dug up his rhizomes and gave them to people from the Hills brewers before he moved up to FNQ. :beer:


----------



## Jazzafish (1/7/08)

eric8 said:


> Mike I might be able to give you one, although not sure which it is.
> 
> Duff kindly dug up his rhizomes and gave them to people from the Hills brewers before he moved up to FNQ. :beer:



Chinook and columbus.

Sadly my dog dug up and ate mine  

I made a barrier staked to the ground, but she pulled down the fence to get to it!

I have relocated my growing garden to a place where she can't get to. The columbus couldn't be saved but the chinook has a fighting chance, but not lookin very good at all 

If any HBG members have some hallertau of cascade rhizomes they would like to sell, please PM me. I don't mind paying a fair price for the effort. I have been watching every eBay auction and simply haven't bidded. Other bidders are going nuts!


----------



## eric8 (1/7/08)

Jazza,

I know they are Columbus and Chinook, but can't remember which is in which pot  .

I will have to ask Duff which one he gave me last to figure it out. I know I got 3 rhizomes of one of them, so I may be able to give you one as well.


----------



## jbirbeck (1/7/08)

Gordon Ramsay... this is an emotive little issue isn't it?

I was one of the nutters that got on Ebay for Cascade although it didn't get as high as some. Being an avid gardener I'm keen to grow as much as I can for my use in my own garden and I am happy to pay a bit more to get what I want. I'll use that little bugger to take cuttings and split off a few rhizomes as I have done already with my Chinook, Columbus and Cluster (cuttings only at this stage). The Wurtemburger didn't do so well yr 1. And bugger me if after I've handed them out to mates (already done a few cuttings) and AHBer's willing to collect or pay for postage (or swap because I'd love to get hold of some different varieties) I'll bung em on ebay too. If any one uses thoses I have given away to sell them for ridiculous prices, more power to them.

I'm up for a rhizome register...up for doing what I can to share what i can around as well. I'll have a look to see how my cuttings have fared the autumn shortly. To get the ball rolling on a AHB list of Rhizomes and willing participants I have:

Chinook ( bloody nice in a simple ale with 30m, 15m and flamout additions)
Cluster 
Columbus
Wurtemburger
Cascade (when it arrives)


----------



## Blackfish (1/7/08)

For the Sydney Guys:

I have a Tettnanger that I BOUGHT from Andrew Lock that has been in the ground for 2 Years. I am planning to dig it up & move it this weekend and should have a few rhizomes to spare.

To be completely honest, It hasn't produced that many flowers, <_< but I am not the world's best gardener either. It might do better with some more love & attention, particularly if you know how to fend off those blessed spider mites!

I'd be happy to hand a few on to brewing bretheren for pickup or cost of postage. Even happier to swap some for any variety other than Chinook (which I have just put in). PM me.


----------



## Sprungmonkey (1/7/08)

PM sent


----------



## drsmurto (1/7/08)

fhgwgads said:


> For the Sydney Guys:
> 
> I have a Tettnanger that I BOUGHT from Andrew Lock that has been in the ground for 2 Years. I am planning to dig it up & move it this weekend and should have a few rhizomes to spare.
> 
> ...




Spider mites can be controlled with white oil or if you want an organic approach, mix up oil, water and handsoap (i also throw in garlic, chilli and pyrethrum) and spray that over the plant and particularly under the leaves.


----------



## turto77 (1/7/08)

fhgwgads said:


> For the Sydney Guys:
> 
> I have a Tettnanger that I BOUGHT from Andrew Lock that has been in the ground for 2 Years. I am planning to dig it up & move it this weekend and should have a few rhizomes to spare.
> 
> ...




PM Sent


----------



## Blackfish (5/7/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Spider mites can be controlled with white oil or if you want an organic approach, mix up oil, water and handsoap (i also throw in garlic, chilli and pyrethrum) and spray that over the plant and particularly under the leaves.



Thanks Doc

PM s sent to all who responded earlier and I have 2 Tettnanger left that I'd like to swap for anything other than Chinook. Anyone interested?

Cheers 

Mike


----------



## jendres (11/7/08)

Something strange going on with the ebay sales.

One guy, hopswest is getting massive sales even when there are reasonably priced items available as well.

compare this  goldings at $46 with this one at $11.

Self bidding perhaps?


----------



## the_fuzz (11/7/08)

hopswest is a good guy

If you look at the adds, one looks "amateurish" and the other has a bunch on info and the Rhizome looks alot better

Also, wait and see what the final pricing gets to - you can't really tell anything part way through an auction


----------



## jendres (11/7/08)

Whats_Wrong_with_Hahn said:


> hopswest is a good guy
> 
> If you look at the adds, one looks "amateurish" and the other has a bunch on info and the Rhizome looks alot better
> 
> Also, wait and see what the final pricing gets to - you can't really tell anything part way through an auction



Both have info and both look amateur IMHO. (but hey it is ebay)
Nah, the real difference seems to be location.



> I will NOT post rhizomes to Western Australia because the plant import entry requirements for this state are onerous and costly. It is possible to send rhizomes to WA but I will only consider posting rhizomes to Western Australia if someone or a group of people are considering a bulk buy - this will help spread the import costs. However, if you are from WA and considering a bulk buy of hop rhizomes, you must contact me in the first instance so that you are aware of the costs and conditions required prior to entry into WA.



Looks like there are some keen buyers in WA driving up the prices.


----------



## hairofthedog (11/7/09)

Bump


----------



## barls (11/7/09)

ive still got some left if anyone is interested in buying them.


----------



## hairofthedog (11/7/09)

Whats_Wrong_with_Hahn said:


> hopswest is a good guy
> 
> If you look at the adds, one looks "amateurish" and the other has a bunch on info and the Rhizome looks alot better
> 
> Also, wait and see what the final pricing gets to - you can't really tell anything part way through an auction




what the amateurish looking ones :lol:


----------



## big78sam (16/7/09)

barls said:


> ive still got some left if anyone is interested in buying them.




PM sent


----------



## jyo (17/7/09)

I'm one of the masses that feels a bit ripped off; I paid 45 bucks for my Cascade last year.....mind you, it was bloody massive.
I have a Hersbrucker just gone in the dirt, will be happy to swap next year if all goes well.


----------



## barls (17/7/09)

heres my thread with them in it.
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...c=33746&hl=


----------

